# Need new PC configuration - about 22k without monitor



## AMTECH69 (Aug 27, 2012)

Please guide in selecting best suitable configuration considering my equirements. Pls. mention latest prices component wise. Your questionnaire is answered below:


1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')

Ans: Home Computer- Win-7 + Ms Office2010, Surfing Internet, viewing and downloading videos (may be high res or HD), photo editing softwares such as Coral &/or Adobe Photoshop, Video editing (mostly self shot HD clips), As music player,  My son (age 12) may use for gaming, 

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: around 20-22k without monitor. I have Samsung 22" full HD monitor. Can extend if required.

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: Dosent know more about overclocking.

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans: Win-7

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans: 500 GB. would like to go further upto 1 TB if budget permits.

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans: No. I have Samsung 22" full HD (1920 x 1080) monitor with VGA & DVI connectivity. No HDMI port.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: Monitor, UPS,

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans: Within a week

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans: Never done independently. Need assembler.

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans: Nagpur Maharashtra

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans: what I planned on the basis of little bit of knowledge earned from net is -  i3 2100 + Intel DH61WW + 4 GB RAM (Transcend)+500GB Seagate HDD+Asus Nvidia Grafix card 1 GB+ wireless combo Logitech/iball 
Pls.correct if mismatch and suggest cabinet with compatible PSU. What about iball cabs with PSU?

Also interested to go for 5.1 speaker system if compatible with the mobo or else go for H67 mobo if required. A couple of USB 3.0 welcomed,  

pls guide in selecting best suitable configuration considering my requirements. Pls. mention latest prices componentwise. 
(I already had discussion with a few assemblers but i felt they were very casual about compatibility and PSU)


----------



## acewin (Aug 28, 2012)

did u check the prices based on other threads. and why wireless combo, though I think they still will be in budget.
No to iBall, and yeah maybe who know more about the different mobos precisely can suggest the mobo
5.1 chanel speakers will be supported but will that come in 22K budget, little unsure.

wait for other good fellows to post with exact configs n better suggestions.


----------



## akky89 (Aug 28, 2012)

well first of all big no for iball, its desi brand and not recommended specially for psu.

as for the config, here you go..

cpu: i3-2100 - 6.9K
mobo: GIGABYTE GA-H61M-DS2 - 3K 
psu: CORSAIR SMPS-450 VS - 2.1K
RAM: Corsair DDR3 value 4 GB - 1.2K
HDD: Seagate 1TB - 4.5K
cabinet: any 1k cabinet will do just fine
gfx: amd hd 5570 - 3.2K
odd: lg 22X - .9K

total:- 22.8K

cheers!


----------



## AMTECH69 (Aug 28, 2012)

akky89 said:


> well first of all big no for iball, its desi brand and not recommended specially for psu.
> 
> as for the config, here you go..
> 
> ...




Thanks!
That looks pretty good config.
but, I need some clarifications
Is GIGABYTE GA-H61M-DS2 (3k) better or preferred over Intel DH61WW (3.2k)?
Corsair RAM over Transcend, both at 1.2k

I may strech up to 24k or even 25k if quality matters.


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 28, 2012)

pentium g620-3.5k
gigabyte ga b75h d3h-4.2k
corsair vs 450-2k
2x2gb corsair value ram-1.4k
seagate 1tb- 5k
cooler master elite 430-2k
hd 6570-3.5k
asus dvd drive-1.2k
total-22.8k
it costs exactly same as akky89 rig
choice is now yours!


----------



## akky89 (Aug 28, 2012)

*@panwala* again with g620 ...


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 28, 2012)

yup


----------



## akky89 (Aug 28, 2012)

panwala95 said:


> yup


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 28, 2012)

AMTECH69 said:


> Thanks!
> That looks pretty good config.
> but, I need some clarifications
> Is GIGABYTE GA-H61M-DS2 (3k) better or preferred over Intel DH61WW (3.2k)?
> ...


no they are pretty much the same
 have been using the dh61ww for quite a while now and it is very robust and solid
but gigabyte has poor rma service in india 
so you should go for the intel


----------



## akky89 (Aug 28, 2012)

AMTECH69 said:


> Thanks!
> That looks pretty good config.
> but, I need some clarifications
> Is GIGABYTE GA-H61M-DS2 (3k) better or preferred over Intel DH61WW (3.2k)?
> ...



well these are pretty much same motherboards.
now everything comes to personal preferences if you like gigabyte go for it and if you are into Intel's then go with it
either way you could not be wrong.


----------



## AMTECH69 (Aug 29, 2012)

akky89 said:


> well these are pretty much same motherboards.
> now everything comes to personal preferences if you like gigabyte go for it and if you are into Intel's then go with it
> either way you could not be wrong.



My main concerns are 
1. Is the processor future proof?
2. Mobo - Intel original or Asus and that too 61 chipset or 67 chipset? An assembler also suggested to go for Gigabyte H61 
3. How to select Graphics card? compatibility issues? They only talk about 1GB or 2GB and not about the GPU spec.
4. Which is the best quality PSU to support this config? Corsair ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 29, 2012)

intel DH61WW has only D-sub video output(no DVI & HDMI) so if your lcd monitor does not have a D-sub video input port it can't be connected to monitor.Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H is a better option at Rs.3233.
Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com

don't buy asus for mobos less than 5000(amd) & in case of intel asus is recommended only if you are buying overclockable i5/i7 "k" edition processor.


----------



## AMTECH69 (Aug 29, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> intel DH61WW has only D-sub video output(no DVI & HDMI) so if your lcd monitor does not have a D-sub video input port it can't be connected to monitor.Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H is a better option at Rs.3233.
> Gigabyte GA-H61M-D2H Motherboard | Motherboard | Flipkart.com
> 
> don't buy asus for mobos less than 5000(amd) & in case of intel asus is recommended only if you are buying overclockable i5/i7 "k" edition processor.



 Thanks everybody!
I was just buying blindly without knowing much.
Now, atleast I know some basic things before going ahead.


----------



## akky89 (Aug 29, 2012)

AMTECH69 said:


> My main concerns are
> 1. Is the processor future proof?
> 2. Mobo - Intel original or Asus and that too 61 chipset or 67 chipset? An assembler also suggested to go for Gigabyte H61
> 3. How to select Graphics card? compatibility issues? They only talk about 1GB or 2GB and not about the GPU spec.
> 4. Which is the best quality PSU to support this config? Corsair ?



1. this processor is your best bet according to your budget will work just fine for all your needs and in foreseeable future too i mean at least 2 years.
2. well for your needs both 61 and 67 chipset are fine. Asus mobo are good when you are going for upper mid end segment or high end and they tend to be somewhat costlier with same specs. so now left are intel and gigabyte, now its your preferance what you wanna get but IMO go for gigabyte and also as *whitestar* suggested.
3. as for compatibility of gfx these boards have pcie 2.0 x16 expansion slots , so there will be no compatibility issue with any of the gfx currently in the market. And ask the dealers about gpu like hd 5570 i suggested then about vRAM. They only tell you about it when you ask, or you can read it of the box (if they don't know).
4. corsair is known for its well build PSUs, so you'll be fine with it. Go for the one i suggest earlier its a good psu.

cheers!


----------



## panwala95 (Aug 29, 2012)

for everyone  future proof queries please refer to this video and clear all your doubts once and for all......
Futureproofing Your PC - Dispelling Some of the Myths NCIX Tech Tips - YouTube


----------



## delhiuser (Sep 2, 2012)

@ akky89 & Whitestar, I've doubt regarding Corsair DDR3 value 4 GB esp with GA-H61M-D2H. Gigabyte website (link - *www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4004#memory%20support%20list) didn't list 4GB corsair ram in its supported list. Could you specify the model number or name? What does value RAM means? (Sorry for asking silly question)

Thanks


----------



## panwala95 (Sep 2, 2012)

any ddr3 module of ram will work on taht mobo
corsair value ram is the value oriented range of corsair's rams
it is cheaper because it runs @ 1333 mhz and lacks a heatsink like a xms3 or dominator module


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 2, 2012)

manufacturers don't list all ram models in their compatibility chart which would otherwise be very long.the only issue i have frequently seen when considering ram compatibility is that some cpu/mobos have problem with 1.65v ram modules(like corsair dominator) as opposed to common 1.5v modules.value series simply means to indicate ram for common people unlike premium models which are meant for gamers/overclockers but according to many reviews quality of corsair value series is almost same as costlier premium models.there is only one corsair value 1333 ram model so it shouldn't be a matter of concern.for reference & model no.:
Corsair DDR3 4 GB (1 x 4 GB) PC RAM (CMV4GX3M1A1333C9) | Ram | Flipkart.com


----------



## delhiuser (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks both panwala95 & whitestar_999 for clearing doubts. Do you have any idea regarding 4GB DDR3 CORRSAIR (16CHIP) RAM? It is mentioned on CTC website. Please check last item - 

2 GB DDR 3 KINGSTON/CORRSA 619
2 GB DDR2 TRANSCEND 1333
2 GB DDR3 SIMMTRONICS 523
4 GB DDR 3 CORRSAIR 1600 1390
4 GB DDR 3 CORRSAIR VENGEN 1390
4 GB DDR 3 KINGSTON 1600 1290
4 GB DDR 3 SIMMTRONICS 928
4GB DDR3 KING1600 HYPERX 1400
4 GB DDR3 KINGSTON (8CHIP) 1076
4GB DDR3 CORRSAIR (16CHIP) 1142

Thanks.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 2, 2012)

this is what i found on their pricelist pdf:
4 GB DDR3CORRSAIR -KING  1142
anyway unless it is mentioned otherwise(like vengeance or dominator in the name)corsair means value series only.


----------



## delhiuser (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks whitestar


----------



## iittopper (Sep 2, 2012)

delhiuser said:


> Thanks both panwala95 & whitestar_999 for clearing doubts. Do you have any idea regarding 4GB DDR3 CORRSAIR (16CHIP) RAM? It is mentioned on CTC website. Please check last item -
> 
> 2 GB DDR 3 KINGSTON/CORRSA 619
> 2 GB DDR2 TRANSCEND 1333
> ...





it is available for rs 1225 in cost to cost and 1250 in computer empire last time i visited nehru place 1 week ago


----------



## delhiuser (Sep 3, 2012)

iittopper said:


> it is available for rs 1225 in cost to cost and 1250 in computer empire last time i visited nehru place 1 week ago



Which one available for above rate - Corsair 4GB DDR3 1333 MHz or (16CHIP)?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 3, 2012)

most likely 4GB DDR3 CORRSAIR (16CHIP) is Corsair 4GB DDR3 1333..still ask salesperson at C2C to confirm it is normal corsair(in case he doesn't know value series) & not vengeance or dominator.


----------



## delhiuser (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks whitestar. I'll ask salesperson.


----------



## AMTECH69 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks to everybody!
I got assembled a machine with following configuration (with the help of my suggestions and assembler's belifs):
Processor: Intel i3 2100
Motherboard : Intel DH67BL (with SATA 6.0 GBPS and USB 3.0, 7.1 channel Audio, HDMI & DVI ports, S/PDIF optical port) 
RAM : EVM 2 GB 
HDD : Seagate 500GB (ST500DM002)
Optical Drive : LG MODISK optical Drive
Grafix Card : Asus 5450 (1 GB) 
Monitor : Samsung 22" full HD (purchased last year)
Case : iBall Grandeur with PSU


Pls. see whether it is ok or not. I had some other brands in my mind for RAM and PSU but as u know the assemblers insist for the popular ones. I compromised on that because I have moderate graphics use, no heavy gaming, only pictures and video editing a little bit.


----------



## Sainatarajan (Sep 20, 2012)

I have not even heard of a brand like EVM. 
You could have gone with atleast Transcend . And Also for the PSU , pray god . The local PSUs will be giving frequent problems like not booting and so on . You could have compromised on the GPU and bought atleast a 
FSP saga 500W .
Anyway Congrats !!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 20, 2012)

@AMTECH69,what is the point of asking for suggestions here if you going to go by the assembler's opinion.*DH67BL is good* but i prefer DH67CL for 2 extra pci slots with Rs.~150 more.EVM Strontium ram is not widely known & definitely not recommended when you can get corsair value ram with 10 years warranty for same price.*asus 5450 is complete waste of money because the inbuilt graphics of i3 2100 is more powerful.*iball smps is of poor quality & is not recommended here.*in short,assembler made some decent money by tricking you good.*


----------



## gmg9 (Sep 20, 2012)

guys, will be really helpful if u can suggest me rig . hav created seperate thread. almost same budget. but i mostly will use it for virtualization n server/workstation.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/pc-compon...dvise-building-my-box-first-phase-20-22k.html


----------

